# OneDrive and Trend Micro on Win10



## Bahal_tb (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi,

I've been trying to use my Trend Micro Maximum Security, Premium Edition Cloud Storage Scanner, to check my OneDrive. It completes the check on one of my accounts, that only has 2 files in it, but it fails every attempt to scan my other OneDrive account that has about 2.3GB in it.

Trend Micro site says if the files are over 10MB or certain file types it might not scan them but it puts them into a category "Not Yet Resolved". According to Trend Micro's site, it scans PDF and Office files, which 95% of files in the 2.3GB are. Upon starting the scan, after about 1 minute it comes with an error message saying "Ooops, the cloud storage scanner, cannot check all the files on your OneDrive" with no other options/menus on the screen.

I have talked to Trend Micro's premium support team for 1 and a half hours today only for them to say the problem seems to be coming from OneDrive.

Any ideas on how/why this is happening and possible solutions? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If Trend Micro previously put a file in quarantine, it will show as unresolved.


----------



## Bahal_tb (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. I don't believe any file on this computer or in my OneDrive has been quarantined. On another PC that isn't connected to the OneDrive there has been.

I've taken a few screenshots to help illustrate my problem.
Everything starts out well.









Then I get to this screen and it never changes from 0 in all three categories and when I scanned my personal Onedrive I saw 0's change to other numbers as files were scanned.









And only after about 3-4 minutes this screen comes up, with no change to the values from the previous image.









Finally, I never see how many if any files were scanned, or missed for whatever reason and I receive no email even though I check the box to receive results from the scan via email.

I have tried to attach the image incase the links don't work. Hopefully the filename came through as image 1 is "trendmicro", image 2 is"trendmicro 2" and image 3 is "trendmicro 3".

Thanks again for any help.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Make sure Trend Micro is up to date and Windows Defender is disabled. Also, did the problem start with the Windows updates yesterday? Are they successfully installed now?


----------



## Bahal_tb (Mar 16, 2017)

Windows Defender is turned off and Trend Micro is up to date. I've never successfully scanned this OneDrive before but the problem started about 2 weeks ago.

I'm needing to send one of the computers in for repairs/cleaning as it's fairly heavily infected but to make work easier I wanted to move that computers files to the OneDrive, but of course keep everything safe.

Edit: I tried turning OneDrive off on the PC I started the scan from, it did nothing. Would signing out of OneDrive on all PCs then scanning accomplish anything? (Will take some time, but is doable)


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This is confusing. Did you share One Drive with the infected computer?


----------



## Bahal_tb (Mar 16, 2017)

Not yet, I intend to. Which is why I started trying to use the cloud storage scanner.

"Never successfully scanned" meant to be never tried to scan until about 2 weeks ago.

The infected computer is not currently using OneDrive, but we will need the files from there while it goes in for cleaning. So I've prepared another laptop to take it's place, I just wanted to add the files from the infected computer to OneDrive before we sent it away.

Hope that clarifies it, let me know if you need any more information.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

WAIT! Maybe you can save some money on the infected computer.

We recommend that you read this article…
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/new-instructions-read-this-before-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html
follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help section of the forum.
(Simply, click on the colored links to be re-directed.)

Please ensure that you create a new thread in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware HelpForum; not back here in this one.

When carrying out The Malware Removal Steps, if you cannot complete any of them for whatever reason, just continue on with the next one until they are all completed. 
However,it is extremely important to make mention of the fact that you could not complete any of the steps in your post to the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help Forum; where an Analyst will assist you with other workarounds.

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


----------



## Bahal_tb (Mar 16, 2017)

The infected computer isn't connected yet so how can that be a problem?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm aware of that. Just trying to give you an idea instead of taking it to a repair shop. Also, why tempt fate with an additional infection?


----------

